# Renommer plusieurs et Automator



## ijef (12 Octobre 2014)

Boujour à tous, 
voila qui est fait : j ai switché pour IMAC...
du coup j importe mes dossiers PC et je veux renommer mes dossiers et fichier. Mais là, rien sous le clic droit ??
donc j utilise automator et après des heures de galère je réussi a créer un service "renommer plusieurs"
Ma question : comment virer mes essais loupés de mon mac , quand je vais dans le dossier service, je n'ai meme pas le service "renommer plusieurs" que j ai créé ? ou sont ils enregistrés ?
et comment fonctionne automator car j en ai vraiment ch---... mais alors Ch---

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2014)

quel OSX?
( y en a plusieurs et Automator existe depuis longtemps)

tes SCRIPTS persos sont dans DES dossiers dédiés selon ce que tu fais


et en passant il existe des tonnes de scripts pré ecrits sur des sites  qu'il suffit d'adapter à sa sauce
( er le renommage est un des classiques)

en faisant gaffe aux versions car les syntaxes ont changé avec les OS pour certaines actions


----------



## mokuchley (12 Octobre 2014)

des sites d'aide pour l'apprentissage de macosx et automator; 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

http://www.osxfacile.com

http://www.osxfacile.com/automator.html

http://news.debutersurmac.com/didacticiels/mac-os-x/automator-2/

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2488

http://youtu.be/Jl4y6D5vy44

sans oublier le menu aide de chaque application
le forum apple ( anglais)
le support apple ( apple.fr)


----------



## ijef (12 Octobre 2014)

Merci de votre rapidité . J ai osX 10.9 je crois . Quand à mes dossiers je ne vois pas où ils sont : j ai beaucoup de difficultés avec l arborescence. Enregistrer sous ne m indique pas le "sous" ...Je vais voir les Tuto mis en lien , je vous tiendrai au courant .


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2014)

sans faire un tuto automator  ni mavericks 
( il y a l'aide et des sites)
les scripts automator sont aussi des fichiers de fonctionnement

enregistrables  à divers endroits

regarde par exemple
dans TA bibliotheque de ton compte utilisateur ( masquée par défaut sous mavericks)

dans Services
et 
dans Workflows


----------



## ijef (12 Octobre 2014)

PUT... !!!!
je vais le passer par la fenêtre !!!!
j ai suivi le tuto pas a pas : la différence ce situe au moment de l'enregistrement "enregistrer sous" . Par défaut je peux changer le nom, mettre des tag mais l emplacement: non. la case emplacement est grisée et seul ICloud apparait....
et quand je clic sur le bouton enregistrer d automator, j ai une icône qui apparait et qui rame pendant 20 minutes, forcement puisqu'il va le mettre dans les nuages et pas sur mon Mac. 

Je désespère...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2014)

Automator est un outil qui permet d'écrire des scripts

mais AVANT il vaut mieux connaitre OSX
et  manifestement tu ne maitrises pas les bases ni OSX ni Automator

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)


tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

bons tutos vidéos en francais
chaine youtube "compétence mac"
http://www.youtube.com/user/competencemac

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/

exemples special switch chez Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR

très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## ijef (12 Octobre 2014)

et tu démasques comment ? 
... en plus j ai vu que dans l arborescence il y avait DEUX dossiers bibliothèques (pas beaucoup de vocabulaire chez Apple)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

je veux bien maitriser les bases, mais renommer plusieurs fichier ou dossiers me semble assez basic. LOL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Pour ceux qui cela intéresse, sous X 10.9
Le chemin vers vos travaux automator est :  aller sur votre maison , puis tout en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée cliquer sur "aller" dans la barre en haut a gauche du finder. Cela fait apparaitre l icône bibliothèque puis cliquer sur Service. 
et de là j ai pu virer mes échecs de travaux.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2014)

ijef a dit:


> et tu démasques comment ?
> ... en plus j ai vu que dans l arborescence il y avait DEUX dossiers bibliothèques (pas beaucoup de vocabulaire chez Apple).


ce qui parfaitement logique (une fois qu'on comprend est la structure OSX , ce qui n'est pas encore ton cas)

et il y en a plus que deux...

il y a DES bibliotheques
les centrales ( niveau Macintosh HD et Systeme)
et celle des comptes ( une par compte)


edit
on n'y touche quasi jamais

Celles des comptes utilisateurs peuvent etre eventuellement manipulées en cas de réparation ou erreurs

les deux autres on n'y touche jamais
sauf cas exceptionnels et encore en sachant exactement pourquoi et comment


----------



## sgamel (14 Octobre 2014)

J'ajoute aussi cette source d'informations:

http://www.automatisez.net/

Le livre est destiné aux débutants comme aux utilisateurs avancés. C'est un bon moyen de te lancer dans Automator.

Le Mac reste différent de Windows et il a beaucoup en commun avec Linux. Donc si tu veux une usage puissant tu peux aussi apprendre le Shell qui saura faire bien plus de choses qu'Automator seul.


----------

